# Thyroid Cancer in Systemic Lupus Erythematosus: A Case-Control Study



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid Cancer in Systemic Lupus Erythematosus: A Case-Control Study

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/jc.2009-0677v1


----------

